#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Safety And Environment >  >  >  LEES, F. P. (1995). Loss Prevention in the Process Industries (2nd ed.) (3 vols.)

## ravisasi

can you please send this book "LEES, F. P. (1995). Loss Prevention in the Process Industries (2nd ed.) (3 vols.)

See More: LEES, F. P. (1995). Loss Prevention in the Process Industries (2nd ed.) (3 vols.)

----------


## Fredo405

> can you please send this book "LEES, F. P. (1995). Loss Prevention in the Process Industries (2nd ed.) (3 vols.)



As you requested

" Lees' Loss Prevention in the Process Industries (3 Volume Set) "
Butterworth-Heinemann | 2005-01-10 | ISBN: 0750675551 | 3680 pages | PDF | 53.4 MB 

Over the last three decades the process industries have grown very rapidly, with corresponding increases in the quantities of hazardous materials in process, storage or transport. Plants have become larger and are often situated in or close to densely populated areas. Increased hazard of loss of life or property is continually highlighted with incidents such as Flixborough, Bhopal, Chernobyl, Three Mile Island, the Phillips 66 incident, and Piper Alpha to name but a few.

The field of Loss Prevention is, and continues to, be of supreme importance to countless companies, municipalities and governments around the world, because of the trend for processing plants to become larger and often be situated in or close to densely populated areas, thus increasing the hazard of loss of life or property. This book is a detailed guidebook to defending against these, and many other, hazards. It could without exaggeration be referred to as the "bible" for the process industries. This is THE standard reference work for chemical and process engineering safety professionals. For years, it has been the most complete collection of information on the theory, practice, design elements, equipment
, regulations and laws covering the field of process safety. An entire library of alternative books (and cross-referencing systems) would be needed to replace or improve upon it, but everything of importance to safety professionals, engineers and managers can be found in this all-encompassing reference instead.


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ravisasi

File is not working
please send in another format

----------


## Fredo405

> File is not working
> please send in another format



Hi Ravi,

File is working and been tested after uploading it in to the server.
It is in rar. format so please ensure that you have Winrar archiver installed in your machine.

Regards.
FJ

----------


## ravisasi

problem with rapidshare site
can you please upload in another site

----------


## darshan_s_pandya

Can I request to Pl. share training Presentations on following topics

1. Storage of Flammable Liquids
2. Safe Lifting Operations

Regards

D. Pandya

----------


## sanjay70

Please upload it on itfile.Rapidshare is problematic for me.

Regards
Sanjay

----------


## montyt

thanks

----------


## Azad

See post below for more links :-

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mohedano

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

The 4th edition has been published, somebody can uploadit? thanks

----------


## viskzsenior

is it possible to relupload it?

Thanks

----------


## viskzsenior

is it possible to relupload it?

Thanks

----------


## Sajid Ali Khan

Lees' Loss Prevention in the Process Industries, 4th Edition Hazard Identification, Assessment and Control, ISBN 9780123971890 Publishing Date 03 Aug 2012 is available.



Any special reason for using 2nd Edition.See More: LEES, F. P. (1995). Loss Prevention in the Process Industries (2nd ed.) (3 vols.)

----------

